# gaboon viper pix



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

hey all wondered if owners of gaboon vipers cud post pix of there setups, and there gaboons vipers if you have yung and old pix aswel plz
thnx in advance


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

SiUK said:


> image


 
Is that you're Gab, Si? I thought you didn't keep Gaboons?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont anymore


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I need more pictures...


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> I need more pictures...
> 
> image


Stunning animal.


----------



## Bitis_Gabonica (Nov 16, 2009)

Love the pics, most def my fav snake london zoo had a big collection of them when i was there last year, they are simply stunning:flrt:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Bitis_Gabonica said:


> Love the pics, most def my fav snake london zoo had a big collection of them when i was there last year, they are simply stunning:flrt:


I wouldn't call them a favourite personally...

I like Bitis parviocula and Bitis nasicornis a lot more.

I have expencive taste with B. parviocula lol....They are just stunning!


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Bitis_Gabonica said:


> Love the pics, most def my fav snake london zoo had a big collection of them when i was there last year, they are simply stunning:flrt:


 I went there recently, and they've only got one left. No river jacks either.

Harry


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

SiUK said:


> image


looks great been on the cards now for the past 3 years lots of research still need to talk the gf round :2thumb:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

BigBaz said:


> looks great been on the cards now for the past 3 years lots of research still need to talk the gf round :2thumb:


The bite is supposed to be discustingly painful. But they are not going to chase you around the room thats for sure which is a bonus!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Owzy said:


> *The bite is supposed to be discustingly painful*. But they are not going to chase you around the room thats for sure which is a bonus!


 
With the yield they have, I am not suprised in the slightest.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

Owzy said:


> The bite is supposed to be discustingly painful. But they are not going to chase you around the room thats for sure which is a bonus!



yeh i know i dont plan on gettin biten tho .
2 inch fangs :blush:


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> With the yield they have, I am not suprised in the slightest.


is this from first hand experience?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

StevetheSnake said:


> is this from first hand experience?


 
No...But its true.....I'm not suprised that it would be painful. Personally I'd hate to be nailed by a Gaboon.


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

How do you know its true?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

StevetheSnake said:


> How do you know its true?


 
It's a Cytotoxic venom.

Anybody who's been bitten by a snake that possesses Cytotoxic venom, and have experienced necrosis say that it is very painful.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

A friend of mine got bashed by a Gabby.
I kinda wouldn't want to experience it


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

Who have you personally talked to and been told this? or are you doing your usual and spouting google back to us?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

StevetheSnake said:


> Who have you personally talked to and been told this? or are you doing your usual and spouting google back to us?


I am not spouting google...

Its common knowledge that necrotic bites are painful....from whatever animal.


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

how is it common knowledge? i bet most people wouldn't even be able to tell you what a gaboon viper is never mind what type of venom it has. You have no experience whatsoever with these snakes and rehashing second hand information is not only stupid its dangerous. I'm amazing the mods continue to let you post in here. You have shown continually that you don't listen to anything, if you did you would have mirrored your enthusiam in the snake forum asking about starter snakes. Anyone who come in here and reads your tripe could easily take it as fact which is where the danger comes in.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

StevetheSnake said:


> how is it common knowledge? i bet most people wouldn't even be able to tell you what a gaboon viper is never mind what type of venom it has. You have no experience whatsoever with these snakes and rehashing second hand information is not only stupid its dangerous. I'm amazing the mods continue to let you post in here. You have shown continually that you don't listen to anything, if you did you would have mirrored your enthusiam in the snake forum asking about starter snakes. Anyone who come in here and reads your tripe could easily take it as fact which is where the danger comes in.


 
I see your point.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

u guys finished


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

Apologies Baz, this guy for some reason pushes every one of buttons :lol2:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

lol no problem. you ever worked with gabbys


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

hell no :lol2: Venomous snakes fascinate me, but i don't have the desire to ever keep them, but if i did, a gabby would be top of my list :flrt:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

:lol2: fair enough.
im in 2 minds. i want one and have done 4 years but OH is dead against it. she is fine with me keeping giants tho


----------



## monkeymagic (Mar 26, 2008)

*reptile*

viper lover you seem to be learning a bit your reps well done mate dont be detered by people trying to belittle you mate just keep reading and learning and try not to show off to much with what you have learnt so far cos honestly mate i have kept reps since the age of five 18 years so far i have worked with most reps 18 foot pythons all kinds of big monitors caimen and alligators ranging from 2 foot to 10 foot and most other reps you can think of and read countless books in reallity i have only just scratched the surfice of what i would like to achive 
and as for stevethesnake what is your exact experience with venomous reps mate or reps in general for that matter you have all got to remember we all start somewhere yes he may not be going about it in the correct manor but who are you to ridicule him from what i have seen of your posts your no expert


----------



## monkeymagic (Mar 26, 2008)

*baz*

baz get a gabbon for gods sakes man was round lauries the other week and he had one out a truly amazing snake but must admit i found his green mamba to be the star of the show


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

monkeymagic said:


> viper lover you seem to be learning a bit your reps well done mate dont be detered by people trying to belittle you mate just keep reading and learning and try not to show off to much with what you have learnt so far cos honestly mate i have kept reps since the age of five 18 years so far i have worked with most reps 18 foot pythons all kinds of big monitors caimen and alligators ranging from 2 foot to 10 foot and most other reps you can think of and read countless books in reallity i have only just scratched the surfice of what i would like to achive
> and as for stevethesnake what is your exact experience with venomous reps mate or reps in general for that matter you have all got to remember we all start somewhere yes he may not be going about it in the correct manor but who are you to ridicule him from what i have seen of your posts your no expert


 
Well said!

I am suprised the Mods have let him continue posting due to his abuseive tone.


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

I've never claimed to have all the experience under the sun. The difference between me and him is I do not reply to people when they ask questions as I do not have the knowledge to do so, he does, and then passes his response off as 'common knowledge'. I've kept snakes for 4 years, but that means nothing at this moment in time as young james has never kept any kind of herp. He has no experience so he shouldn't be posting 'advice' to people, and he is rightly getting pulled up on this.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

monkeymagic said:


> baz get a gabbon for gods sakes man was round lauries the other week and he had one out a truly amazing snake but must admit i found his green mamba to be the star of the show


id love 1 . i have a list of 3 hots id like not sure which to get tbh.

1) gaboon viper
2) albino rattlesnake
3) albino monacled cobra


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Well said!
> 
> I am suprised the Mods have let him continue posting due to his abuseive tone.


Show me where I have been abusive please. You're usual tactic is to agree with someone who is putting you in there place, then some eejit comes on and sticks up for you (for whatever reason) and you go back to your usual self again. Who else on this forum has had viperkeeper come on and expose them as a liar, eh?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

can we stop all this cr:censor: .
thnx in advance


----------



## monkeymagic (Mar 26, 2008)

*hi*

let him say what he wants mate but you gotta stop baiting people by all means ask the right questions to further your knowledge but at the same time try now to blab out everything you read no matter what you read you will never truly understand any reptile untill you have kept a that particular species for a few years


----------



## monkeymagic (Mar 26, 2008)

*baz*

tell you one of my favs are the temple vipers there stunning but got a soft spot for my my mate indo chinese spitting cobra there the nuts sorry to clog your thread baz did you find out about thes adult asian waters for me pal


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

he decided to keep her. and a mate found a adult pair but they backed out aswel


----------



## monkeymagic (Mar 26, 2008)

eejit ay well i can tell you one thing mate i would put every thing i own on it that i have probly forgot more than you know know i dont mind when people of high knowledge put people in there place but not people who dont have a clue about what there talking about


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

guys keep it to pm's, lets keep the forum tidy, i was watching a documentary on gabs, and a guy had been bitten 3 times and almost got his dwa taken away, according to him, bites are painful, and its not just the gurt off fangs that are painful, so you kinda cant argue with that


----------



## monkeymagic (Mar 26, 2008)

and afraid he has got you there james stop thinking about dwa and start thinking corns or royals


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

quote: 
" i know more about snkaes than you" 
"no i know more about snakes than you"

well guys can i just say *my dad is bigger than your dads put together
*


----------



## monkeymagic (Mar 26, 2008)

dam it my friend has a decent sized male indo spitter for sale if your interested baz il put you in contact with he and there is a good chance he could get you a gab


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

monkeymagic said:


> dam it my friend has a decent sized male indo spitter for sale if your interested baz il put you in contact with he and there is a good chance he could get you a gab


in the gab yeh . no thnx to the spitter.


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

btw gaboon vipers are awsome anyone have anymore pictures keeping with the title of this thread?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

gone fishin said:


> btw gaboon vipers are awsome anyone have anymore pictures keeping with the title of this thread?


yeh about time sum1 did


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

id love to see growing pix of a gab if anyone has sum. showing there gaboon as he/she hs grown from hatchling to adult


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are a snake that no one would want to be bitten by, as adults they are huge and as has already been stated potentially 2" fangs, getting those stuck in you is going to hurt, but then that would be nothing compared to the immediate pain you would experience from the venom.

People sometimes recommend them as a good starter venomous because of their "calm" nature. But if you do get nailed you will be in a very bad way, on top of that they can strike incredibly fast with practically no warning.

There is a paragraph in Tratnau's book where he talks about someone he knew that got bitten, immediately cutting off their own finger!!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

nighthunte29 said:


> guys keep it to pm's, lets keep the forum tidy, i was watching a documentary on gabs, and a guy had been bitten 3 times and almost got his dwa taken away, according to him, bites are painful, and its not just the gurt off fangs that are painful, so you kinda cant argue with that


Any Cytotoxic or Haemotoxic bite is painful....You're flesh is dying because of the venom, you swell two 2, three or even more times the size of the original size of whatever the snake bit. Some of the damage can ONLY be resolved by amputation...It may look healed on the outside, but inside, its never the same and can always have complications.

Any experienced venomous keeper (NOT ME) or anybody whos looked this up will know this....So yes, it may be concidered as common knowledge.

As for StevetheSnake....stop with you're narky, abuseive and bullying tone. You knew I was correct, but just wanted to make a mountain out of a molehill about it. Fair play if I was wrong....But I was right! So whats your problem?

I'm not going to comment anymore on this thread.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

SiUK said:


> they are a snake that no one would want to be bitten by, as adults they are huge and as has already been stated potentially 2" fangs, getting those stuck in you is going to hurt, but then that would be nothing compared to the immediate pain you would experience from the venom.
> 
> People sometimes recommend them as a good starter venomous because of their "calm" nature. But if you do get nailed you will be in a very bad way, on top of that they can strike incredibly fast with practically no warning.
> 
> There is a paragraph in Tratnau's book where he talks about someone he knew that got bitten, immediately cutting off their own finger!!


Actually I will comment..

What Si said basically summed it up.

Personally, I wouldn't get a Gaboon for a first venomous snake when I get around to it...They may have a placid nature, but if it gets ahold of you...You'll be in big trouble....And without treatment quick enough, amputations are almost certain...or worse. Nobody has survived a Gaboon bite without serum to my knowledge....I think the snakes that are the most placid are usually the more dangerous when venomous is concerned. They are more unpredictable and its harder to know where you stand, and one may take bigger risks. Its better to have a snake thats mock striking or whatever....then you are more cautious of it.

For me, the thought of somebody under-estimating a large Gaboon, and taking a risk of leaning over the animal or whatever it may be and taking a bite is just too horrifying to get over....I think they are far more advanced snakes then just for beginners.

Im not talking out of ANY experience, this is just my opinion and I am entitled to have it. No punn intended to anybody.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

And the sad thing is...You can pick one up fairly cheaply....Which may be another drive for a beginner keeper.


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

I took this photo last year, she is now 4ft long.


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

BigBaz said:


> hey all wondered if owners of gaboon vipers cud post pix of there setups, and there gaboons vipers if you have yung and old pix aswel plz
> thnx in advance


Not my snake it belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

SiUK said:


> book where he talks about someone he knew that got bitten, immediately cutting off their own finger!!


There's some amazing field accounts along those lines in Boos' "Snakes of Trinidad and Tabago"..good for a read.. e.g a Venezuelan guy had been reaching down a hole after he thought it had an agouti in it..he was subsequently bitten by a snake that was in the hole. 
He couldn't tell the difference between any of the local venomous or non-venomous snakesand as such didnt know what had bitten him and resorted to chopping off most of his own hand, on the spot, with his machete....nice


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Owzy said:


> The bite is supposed to be discustingly painful. But they are not going to chase you around the room thats for sure which is a bonus!


I got chased by my gaboon! Well more of an 8ft charge at me!! And people say gaboons are relatively passive? I tried to bupm mine on but I think she may be breeding so she's being kept.
I have especially long tools just for her and she's not removed by hook, she's bagged in the viv before any work is done.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

By no means are all gaboons calm. 
The gaboon was my second hot and it honestly wasn't what I wanted as I asked for a rhino viper(bitis rhinoceros) but I was a little out dated on the fact that river jacks are no longer recognized as rhino vipers. 
They seemed nice in the tub, 3 and a half feet long they were and as they warmed up at home they turned out to be complete foul beasts:bash::bash:
They were horrible to work with, they were wild caught, full of parasites and protozoa and I had no vet to help me and ended up medicating them all by myself, and after 2 months they ate and started putting on weight. 
They do not tolerate my presence much and protest a LOT by hissing very loudly and I mean Loud! They square up to me and even hurl themselves at me.
One thing I always think about and say to myself..."it had to be me to get a pair of foul gaboons didn't it...why no one else, that's luck for ya"
I recently got a pair of copperheads and They're nuts! 

MY POINT....DON'T BELIEVE EVERYTHING YOU READ OR HEAR! Go by your own experience!!

And the amount of time I spend in the snake room is very limited and there is absolutely nothing to disturb them from one end of the day to the other.


----------



## reptile ni (Nov 24, 2009)

ive had my gaboons for over six years now, the male is nuts you cant even look at him without him striking out but the female is very placid and always has been but istill wouldnt trust her lol


----------

